# Real Good Day On The Water 11/23/16



## BriarPatch99 (Nov 24, 2016)

My brother and I had a really good day on the GA Coast near Doboy Sound ... 













Two limits of GA Spot Tails(17" to 20"), a couple Spotted Sea Trout and a really nice sheep head ...  ....

A couple of co fishermen in another boat caught their limit of Spot Tail, 23 Spotted sea trout and a couple black drum ... we caught at least another couple of Red limits each and released those ...

If the wind had not got up and the water got muddy ... it would have been a perfect day ....


----------



## killswitch (Nov 24, 2016)

Nice !!   Reds on the half shell.


----------



## Riplukelee (Nov 24, 2016)

Nice catch! Heading out Friday and Saturday. Haven't been in awhile.


----------



## Kawaliga (Nov 24, 2016)

Love me some fried redfish. I bet the big sheephead pulled hard.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Nov 24, 2016)

The Reds were tearing it up ... live shrimp any where near a oyster bed ... game on ... the water got muddy from the East wind and made Spotted Trout harder to find ... the two friends in the other boat got on a streak and almost pull a limit each of trout ...

The sheephead was a real battle ... keeping him out of the shell bed was tough .... finally got him to the boat and in the net .... on the next cast the rod broke in half ... the sheep head is getting the blame ... guilty or not ...

Pretty cool ride out from Blue N Hall ...


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Nov 25, 2016)

It was a good day on the water. I am ready to go again, it would not take but a few minutes to hook up the boat and load up!

Thanks for put up the pictures.


----------



## Anvil Head (Nov 25, 2016)

Nice sheephead for sure, my friend! I'd rather catch one or two of them that size than all the rest of your take.....well maybe....
Sounds like you hit it pretty much right.
I'll have to come down there and hit the water with you sometime. Then when it goes muddy, we can head for the forge and make a few knives.


----------



## brown518 (Nov 25, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Nov 25, 2016)

Carl .... Sounds like a "Reel" good plan to me ...


----------

